# How old do you have to be to wear a hunt jacket??



## QassiaDeTouzaine (7 November 2010)

I am 17 years old and have been hunting for a couple of years. I usually hunt in my hacking jacket and always plait my horses, but was wondering how old you have to be before you can start wearing a navy or black jacket? I have not subscribed this year, so would that effect this? Thanks


----------



## JenHunt (7 November 2010)

normally it's once you are 16 when you should start to wear a black/navy jacket with a cream/white stock. But most hunts are fairly lenient on this as long as you are smart and tidy. They'd rather see you out than not after all!

Subscribing makes no difference!


----------



## EmmaCA (8 November 2010)

With our hunt you should be 18 before wearing a navy or black jacket, but if you are a Pony Club member then you can carry on wearing a tweed jacket until you are 21 if you want to.


----------



## LizzieJ (8 November 2010)

18


----------



## Boxers (8 November 2010)

Our hunt you need to be 18 to wear a black coat.  My daughter is 16 and still in her tweed


----------



## RunToEarth (9 November 2010)

I think it's 18 in most packs? Boxers- were you at the opening meet? x


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (10 November 2010)

Thanks so much- will stick to hacking jacket for the rest of season and then move into hunt coat for 2011/12 season  Thankyou!! Happy hunting X


----------



## Boxers (10 November 2010)

RunToEarth said:



			I think it's 18 in most packs? Boxers- were you at the opening meet? x
		
Click to expand...

Hi

No, I wasn't at the opening meet but my daughter hunted and my husband followed.  I don't tend to go hunting/following because my other daughter does gymnastics on a saturday morning and so I take her there and my husband takes T hunting.

Did you go?

Daughter says she has seen you out on your coloured horse, so no doubt you have seen her too.  She has a dark bay (almost black) cob x about 15.2hh and is usually up with Mrs M or with some of her friends.


----------



## RunToEarth (11 November 2010)

Yes I was out, but I don't hunt my coloured with the Blankney- his hot temper and the dykes don't mix well- I usually steal whatever OH isn't whipping in on, the grey one in my sig was out at opening meet. I think I have seen her out- does she wear a body protector? Its a shame you don't follow, would be lovely to meet you.


----------



## chico7 (11 November 2010)

i dont really know the rules on this!! because i was thinking it might be time i got a black jacket but im only 16!


----------



## EmmaCA (12 November 2010)

It's definitely 18!


----------



## Boxers (13 November 2010)

RunToEarth said:



			Yes I was out, but I don't hunt my coloured with the Blankney- his hot temper and the dykes don't mix well- I usually steal whatever OH isn't whipping in on, the grey one in my sig was out at opening meet. I think I have seen her out- does she wear a body protector? Its a shame you don't follow, would be lovely to meet you.
		
Click to expand...

She took another look at your pics and isn't sure if she's seen you or not - too busy talking to her friends no doubt!

Anyway, yes she wears her body protector.

I will try and come out to follow soon, just busy on a saturday morning with other daughter who doesn't ride! (can't understand her! LOL)


----------



## jrp204 (14 November 2010)

We have 14 yr olds in black/navy hunt coats. My daughter started wearing one when she was 15. She has outgrown her original so i now have to rehome it, 34" black, med weight.


----------



## Herne (18 November 2010)

As with all of these things, traditions (these are not rules) vary throughout the country. 

Ask the Hunt Secretary, they will be happy to tell you and glad that someone had the decency and common sense to ask.


----------



## Boxers (18 November 2010)

jrp204 said:



			We have 14 yr olds in black/navy hunt coats. My daughter started wearing one when she was 15. She has outgrown her original so i now have to rehome it, 34" black, med weight.
		
Click to expand...

And my friend went the other way and wore tweed with a pc tie until she was about 23 and managed to only pay the junior cap until then!


----------



## jrp204 (18 November 2010)

boxers said:



			And my friend went the other way and wore tweed with a pc tie until she was about 23 and managed to only pay the junior cap until then!
		
Click to expand...

And i'm sure the hunt appreciated her 6 yrs of reduced cap!


----------



## woodlandswow (18 November 2010)

i have been out once.. pony club childrens meet... so all very informal

i am 16 .. have tweed ..what do i wear round my neck?? .. and what colour jods?


----------



## EmmaCA (18 November 2010)

Pony Club tie and badge or you could get away with a coloured stock. Beige breeches/jods.


----------



## woodlandswow (18 November 2010)

thanks


----------

